# New Freeze Dried Raw Food



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi I was just at DogGone Natural and Kim is raving about a new raw freeze dried food. She tried it on her kids and they loved it (even the pickiest eater) and next my two chis will be guinea pigs to see if they like it and Amberleah might be getting a sample soon as Kim researches it more. 

It looks similar to Stella & Chewy's (I feed ZP venison or lamb and mix in S&C Beef). 

So what are your thoughts on this new food:

Wholesome Raw Frozen Foods for Dogs and Cats

Primal Beef

Wholesome Raw Frozen Foods for Dogs and Cats

Stella & Chewy's Beef

Stella & Chewy's - Stella's Super Beef Frozen Dinner

ZP
ZiwiPeak premium dog food and cat food products are simply the highest quality pet food available » ZiwiPeak


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I like and recommend Primal. I think they have a good product. They've been around for quite awhile.

Here's a comparison between Primals freeze dried lamb. Stella and Chewy's, and Ziwipeak ....

Primal Freeze Dried Lamb -

Ingredients: Lamb Hearts, Lamb Livers, Ground Lamb Bones, Organic Kale, Organic Carrots, Organic Yams, Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Cranberries, Blueberries, Organic Pumpkin Seeds, Organic Sunflower Seeds, Organic Trace Minerals, Organic Parsley, Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, Salmon Oil, Coconut Oil, Organic Quinoa Sprout Powder, Organic Kelp, Alfalfa, Mixed Tocopherols (source of vitamin E).

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 48%
Crude Fat (min) 38%
Crude Fiber (max) 1%
Moisture (max) 3%

Stella and Chewy's dandy Lamb -

Ingredients: Lamb, Lamb Spleen, Lamb Liver, Lamb Bone, Lamb Heart, Lamb Kidney, Calcium Carbonate, Pumpkin Seed, Potassium Chloride, Organic Cranberries, Organic Spinach, Organic Broccoli, Organic Beets, Sodium Phosphate Monobasic, Organic Carrots, Organic Squash, Organic Apples, Organic Blueberries, Choline Chloride, Dried Pediococcus Acidilactici Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Taurine, Tocopherols (Preservative), Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Thiamine Monohydrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B12 Supplement. 

Guaranteed Analysis:
crude protein min 37.0%
crude fat min 35.0%
crude fiber max 4.0%
moisture max 5.0%

And here is the info on ZiwiPeaks lamb .....
Lamb - Meat (min. 65%), Liver, Tripe, Heart and Kidney (min. 19.5%), Chicory Syrup, Green-lipped and Blue Mussel (min. 4%), Fish Oil, Lecithin, Kelp, Vitamins and Minerals, Parsley, Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, Additives: Vit. D3 592 IU/kg, Vit. E 7.4mg/kg, Copper (copper proteinate) 9.8mg/kg. 

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein ... ... minimum 33.0%
Crude Fat ... ... minimum 27.0%
Crude Fiber ... ... maximum 1.5%
Ash ... ... maximum 8.0%
Moisture ... ... maximum 15.0% 

I think all three of these are great foods. I would have no problem rotating through all different brands.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah Kim is excited as this is the first time she is able to get their freeze dried products. She carries their raw products. I think it looks like super food. He picky child loved it and next she will try it on my two picky eaters and Amberleah. She is trying to get both of us as close to raw as possible. 

She has an order of Beef coming in for Amberleah and an order of beef and chicken coming in for the diva BG to try. It looks like great food and might be a good option for those that can't get some of the others.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be anxious to hear what you think of it!! Give us a review after you've tried it!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I did not choose it because of all of the vegetables and seeds in it.

I will also be eager to hear results!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds great! i buy the Stella and Chewys for Latte, so may try this one for her as something different. is the price about the same?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Primal looks nice. I looked it up a bit ago when Nichole here mentioned it to me. Too bad I can't get it here. It's a shame there's so little available to us in Sweden. I'm grateful that at least we have Ziwipeak (but Gemma is not, LOL).


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> Yeah Kim is excited as this is the first time she is able to get their freeze dried products. She carries their raw products. I think it looks like super food. He picky child loved it and next she will try it on my two picky eaters and Amberleah. She is trying to get both of us as close to raw as possible.
> 
> She has an order of Beef coming in for Amberleah and an order of beef and chicken coming in for the diva BG to try. It looks like great food and might be a good option for those that can't get some of the others.


Awesome Cant wait to get it and see if Amberleah lou lou likes it. Yup she is so so picky of an eater.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I'll be anxious to hear what you think of it!! Give us a review after you've tried it!


Will do


----------

